# Fox 65lbs E-Motor



## Trollwut (Heute um 19:36)

Verkaufe hier einen gebrauchten Elektromotor, da ich mich vergrößere.
Der Motor ist ein Klassiker und in einem guten, gebrauchten Zustand, funktioniert einwandfrei.
Er hat entsprechende Gebrauchsspuren wie zb. Kratzer und Abrieb am Drehgelenk.

Kann gerne vor Ort auf Funktionstüchtigkeit getestet werden.

200€ zzgl. Versand


----------

